# Second poison bottle...embossed rat on front



## Karikeller11 (Mar 12, 2014)

1940's rat poison bottle


----------



## MedBottle1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thats a sick bottle!


----------



## Karikeller11 (Mar 13, 2014)

It is if you are a rat!


----------



## Aumie (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh! That is quite neat. Much better find than a bottle I once bought only to discover there was a skeletal mouse at the bottom.


----------

